# sad news xmas day



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow ....... one of my fishing buddies was killed on xmas day in a freak accident...he was killed when a deer was hit by a ONCOMING car and it sent the deer through his windshield and killed him and severely injured his wife to be ....rip in piece ROY we will miss you on the trips.. Drive carefully and deer are herding up lots around Ottawa area now ... had to stop twice in last week on hwy ......


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Very sorry to hear. Rest in peace indeed.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, its always hard to loose a friend.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow Sad. Heart goes out to all involved.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

very sad on any given day, x10 during the holidays. very sorry to hear this ted, my heart goes out to the his family and all who feels his loss.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
Prayers sent to all of the families and friends affected by this tragic event.


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW RIP ROY and prayers are sent on recovery of the wife to be and family..


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's terrible.I hope his wife makes a full recovery.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Rip very sad news hope his wife is doing good


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your friend and spouse Ted.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the dreadful news Ted especially at Xmas time.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Condolences sent Ted.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Sad news indeed sorry for your loss, I'd just read of this, this morning.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Ted. Tragic events like this reminds me how fragile we are in this world.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

So sad for lose a good freind.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cherish every day on this earth as if it is your last because one day it will be. Condolences Ted.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Ted.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers sent for everyone.


----------

